# sabertooth barracuda info



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well my brother set up a 20 gallon tank here at my house, he has a 55 gallon back at his house. he went out today and bought a sabertooth barracuda that he has been looking at for about a week now. it is about 2 1/2 to 3 inches. he told me that he has done tons of searches over the internet, but couldnt find much about them, i was just wondering if anyone could help him out as to their water likings, how big they get, etc. sorry if i posted this in the wrong area, but i know nothing about this fish either!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmm I don't know
Try this link: http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Spe...604&genusname=Evermannella&speciesname=indica


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

Does he have a scientific name of this species? because there is a chance that the lfs he bought this fish at either used a very uncommon common name, or made up the name for selling it
.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

no i dont think he does, but i will post a pic later


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Is it a freshwater barracuda? is it gar-like but a characin? try looking up hujeta i think theres quite a few different kinds of FW barracuda. Acestrorhynchus falcatus, Acestrorhynchus isalinae
a picture of yours would help a lot, or a general description of colors and fins.

http://species.fishindex.com/photo_267.html 

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/fwbarrac.htm

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/wild/ctenolucius_hujeta.htm

http://www.mongabay.com/fish/acestrorhynchus.htm

are pics of some fw barracuda


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh and any barracuda isnt going to do well in a 20 gallon, they need >90 gallons. they need wide open swimming places becuase they are FAST. some will almost coil up into an S and shoot forward. what other fish are in the tank? they get to 28 inches in the wild, but more like a foot in the home aquarium. most fish grow 50% bigger in the wild because theres more space and food. what are you planning on feeding it? its very rare and cool fish. but i would take it back.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well here is the pic and there is nothing else in the tank with it, and there will not be anything else in the tank with it, he is keepin it in there for a month or so to let a get a bit bigger so my brother can put him in his tank. telling him to take it back, haha youve got 2 be kidding. from what ive seen him do, he doesnt swim much, he just sits there and swims a bit


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, I though I gave you, the scientific name is Evermannella indica, 
Well, I think it's right! The following link shows the foto of the smae kinda fish http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/ThumbnailsSummary.cfm?ID=166041


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

maxpayne, that link doesnt work


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

evermannella indica is a salt water sabertooth fish. although it really does looks like it.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

actually that kinda looks like a vampire tetra....
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddball, Vampire Tetra.htm


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

More i look at it the more i think its a vapire tetra also known as a chambira, ive also read that sabertooth barracuda was a common name. they get large, 40ish pounds, and are mean as hell. now i would definately take it back because it cant live in a 20 gallon and will kill the fish in the 55 gallon. wont do well with the exodon tetra, or any of the fish. im pretty sure it's a payara here are some scary pics of what it'll turn into.
http://www.elanzuelo.com/la_pesca/payara.htm
http://www.thejump.net/id/payara.htm


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow! Very cool fish! Too bad it needs such an enormous tank... You should definately get him to take it back. If it's not active, it's probably not very healthy.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks @ Fri Feb 11 said:


> maxpayne, that link doesnt work


Oh Ok, sorry!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

shev, as i said in my original post, it is my brothers fish, he set up a 20 gallon and it is the ONLY fish in there. my brother was telling me that they had it in a tank with a few angelfish?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

What are you feeding it? I would tell your brother to get rid of it then, find someone that can take care of it. it would do better at the pet store, but the angelfish wouldnt do so well


----------

